# Remotely Changing Mac Passwords



## djm0001 (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anybody know of any software for Mac OS X 10.5.x that can be used to reset passwords remotely. We currently use Reset Local Password Pro for the Windows machines, but this doesn't work for Mac's and we would like to have a more automated approach to doing so. We typically ssh and passwd the mac, but would prefer an easier approach considering the number of Mac's we use. I have looked into using Automator to do so, however I really don't understand it nor do I know applescript. Any help or recommendations would be appreciated, please don't post stupid comments or ask me to try passwd once ssh'd into a machine.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Besides AppleScript, which could definitely do it, you could create a (scheduled) script in Apple Remote Desktop ($500) to change the passwords.


----------



## djm0001 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, we have a license for ARD and ended up using that.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Alright, you're welcome!


----------

